# Are they all the same?



## Justbaldchris (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm new to all this machine polishing and slowly finding my way through it all.

I think I have decided on which DA to purchase but then the confusion of the pads kick in. I sort of get which colours do what but my question is does it matter which manufacturer I choose?

I mean a hexi type pad will only be made by a small number of companies or is it really a case of you pay your money and take your chance?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would suggest there is a high degree of preference when it comes to pads. Unfortunately colours do not mean that much as different firms use different colour for different pads. The only pad I would suggest not getting is the 3M ones. This is not because they are in anyway poor but rather they are for the rotary and are a tad too soft for a DA.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Justbaldchris said:


> I think I have decided on which DA to purchase but then the confusion of the pads kick in. I sort of get which colours do what but my question is does it matter which manufacturer I choose?
> 
> I mean a hexi type pad will only be made by a small number of companies or is it really a case of you pay your money and take your chance?


Here's my advice...

When using a Porter Cable style DA Polisher, and Porter Cable started this whole thing, every other version is a knock-off. (Just for the record), stick with thin, small diameter flat pads. Like this,

*Lake Country 5.5" Flat Pads*










*The outer edge of the face of these pads is tapered so they are actually a little under 5" in diameter*


















*Approximately 7/8" thick*









Flat pads are easier to clean since there's no depressed design to try to clean gunk out of and there's less risk of problems since there's no depressed design for dirt or other particles to become lodged in.

Open cell are the easiest to clean since water can flush in and out of open cell foam designs better than closed cell and the run cooler.

Here's my best advice... get lots of pads and after buffing a single panel, switch to a clean, dry pad.

I have dozens or articles on buffing and buffing pads. Pick any "topic" that interests you, go to Google, type in a few key words for the topic and add my name and see what you pull up.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

As for colors?

There's no universal color code. What I wrote in my how-to book was to do some studying. When you finally choose a BRAND and a "Type" then study to find out what each of the colors are according to that specific manufacturer.

There's no other way to find this information except to ask this type of question and hope someone that has already done this research will tell you what they found out.


----------

